# Men without Hats - Safety Dance



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

My local stations has been playing this, addicted to it, just download their 1987 album Pop goes the world from play com!


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Everyone loves the safety dance!!!


----------



## m0bov (May 2, 2007)

I never heard it before and I love my 80s synth! 32 so missed out a bit, love the keyboard chords. Wondered if it was a new release sort of retro 80s.


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

I will admit I only know it because of scrubs. S-S-S-S-A-A-A-A-F-F-F-F-E-E-T-T-T-T-T-Y-Y-Y-Y gotta love turk


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

Gosh that takes me back - i have the original 7" in my singles collection!


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

I bought the single first time round


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

and it's partner in crime but who can remember what it became the unofficial tune for


----------



## 306chris (Jan 27, 2007)

I love this song especially when it was featured in family guy


----------



## CupraRcleanR (Sep 2, 2007)

Anyone remember this:


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

safety Dance was a classic ,80s music cannot be beaten :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Nov 21, 2010)

:lol::lol:bought all the above when i was younger top tune's,swords of a thousand men was the 1st ever single i bought still have it now .


----------



## mk2jon (Mar 10, 2009)

swiftjon said:


> :lol::lol:bought all the above when i was younger top tune's,swords of a thousand men was the 1st ever single i bought still have it now .


Mine was Chaka Khan i feel for you


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2010)

mk2jon said:


> Mine was Chaka Khan i feel for you


good tune that mate,memory lane :thumb:


----------



## uruk hai (Apr 5, 2009)

Those tunes take me back !


----------

